# newbie - pls check my equipment list and where to buy online cheapest?



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry for the newbie question.... I have done my reading reading reading reading reading reading reading reading and i hope someone can clarify something.

My initial FOWLR setup is 20G with 40G sump.

Pls confirm that these equipment are OK:
Continuous Siphon Overflow 3/4" Single Bulkhead, 300 gph $80
Pinpoint Monitor pH $92
Sybon refractometer $48
Coralife Super Skimmer Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer 65 gallon $99

These are from www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com but at checkout, i realized they were going to charge $168 for shipping to Toronto.

All prices US$.

Is there a cheaper online store in Canada where i can find these items? I hesitate to buy at BA. Please feel free to mention if the stuff i chose are crap, or if there are better equipment. Even if slightly more expensive i am ok.

THANKS


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

lastadam said:


> My initial FOWLR setup is 20G with 40G sump.
> THANKS


No answer for your question, but I will do different - 40G with 20G sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

'coz my 20G is showroom but 40g is ugly fishroom condition...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Skip the pH monitor, and spend more on a good skimmer. The CSS is crap.

Get this instead:
http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-IN-80-Internal-Protein-Skimmer-In-Sump.html

Refractometer too:
http://www.goreef.com/Premium-Heavy-Duty-Salinity-Refractometer.html


----------



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Skip the pH monitor, and spend more on a good skimmer. The CSS is crap.
> 
> Get this instead:
> http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-IN-80-Internal-Protein-Skimmer-In-Sump.html
> ...


wow, *THANKS*!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

lastadam said:


> wow, *THANKS*!


Just make sure that Vertex will fit in your sump and you will be able to maintain it (stand high)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Another heads up too:

Sometimes it is worth it to pay more for a product and buy it locally. Any warranty issues, troubleshooting etc. will be taken care of, whereas buying online, or from the states, can sometimes be a huge pain in the ass when things break down. Even with no hassle warranty issues, you may stil have to ship out the item and go, for instance, skimmerless or pumpless for the duration of that period. For expensive things, I prefer to pay more and know that if any problems arise I am taken care of.

Also agree with ameekplec, the vertex IN-80 is faaaaaaaaaaar superior to the coralife. Much like comparing a go-kart to a F-150 for towing capacity 

As for sump to display ratio - I would prefer it more people used sumps twice as large as their displays! I'm thinking about setting up a 100~ gallon reef tank, with a 300~ gallon sump. Water volume rules all.


----------



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the tips!!! ok, i ordered the 2 items and shipping is free! 

Now if somebody can please sell me a 40-50g sump...


----------

